

37Signals' "Rework" in action - jhuckabee
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2808-how-makalu-interactive-created-the-international-iphone-hit-racesplitter#comment_form

======
wattjustin
It's great to see that a book that inspires me in the world of business really
does work. The guys at 37Signals aren't just all talk, they provide ideas that
actually work as we can see. Thanks for the post!

------
jhuckabee
Accidentally linked to the comment form. Sorry about that. If anyone knows how
to get the URL updated, let me know. It's a great read.

~~~
vegashacker
:) I just spent 30 seconds looking at the comment form, thinking maybe some
tip from the book guided the implementation of the form!

------
Apocryphon
What book is more worth reading, "Rework" or "Getting Real"?

~~~
inkaudio
You should read both, "Getting Real" is more focus on starting the project and
getting the project done, Rework has some of that but it's more about
efficiently running your business and marketing it. These book and the one by
<http://www.softwarebyrob.com/> are the best business books for startups,
after that just get to work on code and design.

------
StavrosK
I'm sorry, congratulations to the team and all, but did they actually release
a timer app for $25? How did they manage to get people to buy it?

~~~
bad_user
$25 is not that much; the secret is in making customers believe it's worth it,
i.e. good marketing.

People pay a minimum of 1000 USD for an Apple laptop. I work on a 500 USD
laptop from Asus, which I believe is just as good. But it's not as cool and
people don't envy me :)

~~~
frou_dh
I say someone with no exposure to Apple marketing would still have a big smile
on their face if sat down to use a MacBook Pro/Air.

~~~
thwarted
Even if they type on the keyboard and the hard, sharp edge on the Pro digs
into the wrists?

